# Naps Portfolio



## investtrader (18 May 2022)

I am going to post a thread showing the live performance of a portfolio of Aussie stocks constructed using the Investment website stockopedia.com  . The NAPS is an acronym for No Administration Portfoio System. If you visit Stockopedia you will be able to find how this portfolio is constructed. Basically 20 positions are selected and held for one year.  I started the port in April. Below is the performance to date. 
If there is any interest I can show all of the positions or explain why I think this will work etc. I will provide irregular updates throughout the next year.
I have no interest in Stockopedia except as a user. This might help promote the website as it is integral to some other systems I 'trade' and I want it to continue to exist.


----------



## investtrader (18 May 2022)

Blue line is the portfolio and grey line is XAO. No dividends are included in the performance figure.


----------



## divs4ever (18 May 2022)

investtrader said:


> I am going to post a thread showing the live performance of a portfolio of Aussie stocks constructed using the Investment website stockopedia.com  . The NAPS is an acronym for No Administration Portfoio System. If you visit Stockopedia you will be able to find how this portfolio is constructed. Basically 20 positions are selected and held for one year.  I started the port in April. Below is the performance to date.
> If there is any interest I can show all of the positions or explain why I think this will work etc. I will provide irregular updates throughout the next year.
> I have no interest in Stockopedia except as a user. This might help promote the website as it is integral to some other systems I 'trade' and I want it to continue to exist.



 i bet a dozen novice members are too shy to say yes 

 but since you are using the XAO ( in preference to the XJO or XKO ) that implies you are planning a few small caps to be included , so you have caught my interest as well 

 cheers


----------



## investtrader (18 May 2022)

Okay, here is the list of positions. They are all based on the Value Momentum principle. So a combination of fundamentals and technical. 
It is entirely possible to have a very cheap share which has a negative trend. For example, MAH. Mkt Cap 336M and forecast to earn 60M. PE forward of less than 6. But check the share price - in the last 7 months it has lost 30% plus.
I want cheap shares that are going up. But keep in mind that the market is pretty crap at the moment and some positions are looking a bit average. I am not selling anything as fundamentally there is a reason they can bounce back.


----------



## investtrader (18 May 2022)

The portfolio is diversified by sector. There weren't many tech or telecom stocks to choose from though.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 May 2022)

investtrader said:


> Okay, here is the list of positions. They are all based on the Value Momentum principle. So a combination of fundamentals and technical.
> It is entirely possible to have a very cheap share which has a negative trend. For example, MAH. Mkt Cap 336M and forecast to earn 60M. PE forward of less than 6. But check the share price - in the last 7 months it has lost 30% plus.
> I want cheap shares that are going up. But keep in mind that the market is pretty crap at the moment and some positions are looking a bit average. I am not selling anything as fundamentally there is a reason they can bounce back.



A portfolio of 20 somewhat interesting stocks, looks resource heavy with a
touch of retail and services, large and small caps, could do well - good luck.


----------



## investtrader (1 July 2022)

Hanging in there , considering 100% invested in the carnage.


----------



## investtrader (31 July 2022)

-3.2% DD. Capital value only. Outperforming the market a bit.


----------



## divs4ever (31 July 2022)

investtrader said:


> Okay, here is the list of positions. They are all based on the Value Momentum principle. So a combination of fundamentals and technical.
> It is entirely possible to have a very cheap share which has a negative trend. For example, MAH. Mkt Cap 336M and forecast to earn 60M. PE forward of less than 6. But check the share price - in the last 7 months it has lost 30% plus.
> I want cheap shares that are going up. But keep in mind that the market is pretty crap at the moment and some positions are looking a bit average. I am not selling anything as fundamentally there is a reason they can bounce back.



 i noticed you had a position in PCG ( Pengala Capital )

 did you buy it as PCG  or as HHL ( Hunter Hall )

 cheers

  ( i got mine as HHL )


----------



## investtrader (30 September 2022)

After 6 months Portfolio -6.5% XAO -13.6%. No divs included. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## investtrader (30 September 2022)

If anyone is  interested ...


----------



## martyjames (29 December 2022)

Hi investrade

Any update? I am playing with stockopedia on a trial basis - pretty good so far i am impressed.
What screen metrics are you using in this portfolio? Is it Momentum Rank + Market cap only?

thanks


----------



## investtrader (29 December 2022)

Here is the updated equity curve. Held up okay.


----------



## investtrader (29 December 2022)

@martyjames .  Selected two highest stock rank stocks from each sector, except telecom and uitilties(one each). Hold for a year.


----------



## martyjames (29 December 2022)

wow, simple strategy (simple often wins in investing). I really like the way you can view lists in chart form so you can visually scan a lot of charts to quickly scan for trends etc
cheers


----------

